# Gmail problem solved



## Dannalee (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm passing this on as I hope it will be helpful to other Kindle 3 users.  I was having trouble with Gmail on the kindle.  I could bring up the full site, the m.google site, and the m.gmail site.  What I couldn't do was get the cursor to move where I wanted it to, if at all, and could not open mail without it.  Finally, I went to the bottom of the page where it said load basic HTML version for slow connections.  I now have working Gmail with the cursor.  Can open email and send it.  I book marked that version and for now my problem is solved.  I hope this spares someone the hours I have spent trying to fix my problem!


----------



## bwbollom (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice! I had that same problem when I tried accessing gMail...didn't figure out a way to fix it. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## waynep (Dec 22, 2009)

I login using www.gmail.com . . . . then after the login, I goto m.gmail.com . . . works great that way.


----------

